# New puter



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

How can I get my files off of my old dead puter? Best Buy said fork over $150. Can I hook the HD up to my new laptop somehow?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

An external HDD enclosure. You will need to know if your old HDD is IDE or SATA.

I have ones from Geeks.com; 
IDE # BLK-35U2-IDE
and SATA # ST-IPRODRIVE


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You dont even need the enclosure, unless you are going to use your old hard drive for perpetual storage, there are cables that plug into drive and temporarily convert it to usb for under $10 and that includes power supply. If using drive as ongoing external storage, the enclosure will give drive more protection.

Also usually the cable kits (enclosures too) do either ide/eide or SATA drives. But read, some are only IDE/EIDE and there may have been some SATA only enclosures.

I had a motherboard at one point that could no longer recognize anything plugged into IDE/EIDE ports. I got one of those cables (got cheapest one without power supply), and plugged it into drive, then fished it out through unused card slot and plugged it into usb port. Hey it worked.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I guess it would depend on the reason for the old computer dying, but with indication from Best Buy that the files can be recovered I assume it is not a 100% hard drive failure.

Some months ago I followed Hermit John's and others information and purchased a transfer cable set and recovered 2004 newborn grand son photos, etc. from a computer hard drive which had a total registry failure. 

The Ultra brand cable set I bought did have its own power supply. 

USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA cable adapter. 

Ultra easy to use.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

It was a laptop and am fairly sure it was a mother board issue. Thanks to all. A 10 spot sure beats $150.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Next question.

My new puter is a presario CQ 57.

What kind of CD do I need? Or can somebody explain to a non geek what the difference is. I see different speeds, single/doubble layers and capacity. The last disk I bought was a 3 and a half floppy.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

am1too said:


> Next question.
> 
> My new puter is a presario CQ 57.
> 
> What kind of CD do I need? Or can somebody explain to a non geek what the difference is. I see different speeds, single/doubble layers and capacity. The last disk I bought was a 3 and a half floppy.


OK my post didn't put todays date on it and move it to the top. So maybe this is will move it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

am1too said:


> Next question.
> 
> What kind of CD do I need?


A cable set will move the information to the new computer you connect the USB cable to. 
No need to burn it to a disc unless you wish to.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Which-CD-or-DVD-format-should-I-use


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> A cable set will move the information to the new computer you connect the USB cable to.
> No need to burn it to a disc unless you wish to.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Which-CD-or-DVD-format-should-I-use


OK I read the site from the link. The only remaing question I have is about speed. Does the speed of the player need to match the disk? IOW is the disk speed variable?

Thanks for the link.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am totally confused by your question. Are you still asking about moving information from old hard drive to your current computer? Or are you asking what replacement cdrom drive you need for your new computer as a separate question? A new computer such as you describe really should come with at least a cdrom drive and I suspect most come with a dvd burner drive since cost is pretty much the same. You can buy a new replacement dvd burner drive for under $20 if one that came with your computer is faulty. A dvd burner drive can act as a cdrom, a cd burner drive, a dvdrom, or a dvd burner drive. Most now can use any disk you can buy including cd-r, dvd-r and dvd+r, though usually dvd+r is slower and unless you have an old dvd+r only burner drive, not best choice to use as blank media.

If you are talking about just moving info from the old hard drive to the new computer, you DONT NEED A CDROM drive, a CD burner drive, a DVDROM drive, nor a DVD burner drive. You just hook the cable and power supply to the old hard drive and plug other end into any usb port on the new computer. I mean you can burn a copy of info if you really want, but it isnt necessary just to move the information from one hard drive to the other.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

am1too said:


> OK I read the site from the link. The only remaing question I have is about speed. Does the speed of the player need to match the disk? IOW is the disk speed variable?
> 
> Thanks for the link.


Any cd should play on any cdrom drive or dvdrom drive or dvd burner drive. Any dvd should play on any dvdrom drive or dvd burner drive if you have the software to support it. For instance to watch a movie dvd, you need a player that has the proper codecs. Most current operating systems should come with this, but I know used to be windows media player on XP didnt, you either installed another software player, like VLC, or you found a codec package for the windows media player. 

If you are wanting to buy blank media to burn to, then you want to buy blank media that is rated same as your burner drive or faster. Your burner drive can use older slower rated blank media but it will burn at the slower rated speed of the blank media you use.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

HermitJohn said:


> Any cd should play on any cdrom drive or dvdrom drive or dvd burner drive. Any dvd should play on any dvdrom drive or dvd burner drive if you have the software to support it. For instance to watch a movie dvd, you need a player that has the proper codecs. Most current operating systems should come with this, but I know used to be windows media player on XP didnt, you either installed another software player, like VLC, or you found a codec package for the windows media player.
> 
> If you are wanting to buy blank media to burn to, then you want to buy blank media that is rated same as your burner drive or faster. Your burner drive can use older slower rated blank media but it will burn at the slower rated speed of the blank media you use.


Thanks. I really was comfused by all the choices available. My new puter has a DC drive. I got a CD-r 52X 700MG. Did th e job fine. I gathered speed didn't make a difference anymore. Now I'm basicly at the level I was with a soft floppy.

You've been very helpful. And I thank you very much.

I also appreaciated the help on the other issue as well. It was great and thanks.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

What is Bilo? I think it is some sort of reader. There is nothing but an agreement to OK then loads. Do I want this?


----------

